# (OWL) - Webcams



## chucki_bo (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach mal nen Vorschlag zur Erweiterung unserer Threads im OWL-Bereich.

Quasi für den grauen Alltag...

Lasst und den Wald ins Büro holen, beim Krankfeiern wissen, was wir verpassen und vor einer Tour, was uns erwartet... immer live online!!

*Webcams - von mir aus auch außerhalb von OWL -*

Ich fang einfach mal mit unserem Hausberg an. 

Wiehengebirge bei Hüllhorst / Lübbecke; Südseite (natürlich ):

http://www.fremdenverkehrsverein-huellhorst.de/webcam.htm

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## gooni11 (14. Dezember 2011)

Geile Idee! 
Ich liebe Webcams .... Allerdings gibt es irgendwie nur wenige brauchbare.
Mfg
Aber ich such mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (14. Dezember 2011)

Gar nicht mal so einfach 

Hier mal eine um 360grad schwenkbare Kamera vom Hangar in Detmold (lässt sich auf zum Hermann und Bielstein schwenken - ist nur gerade offline kA wie lange schon) 

http://www.webcam-hangar24.de/ 

Diese steht in Hiddesen und ist auf den Bielstein gerichtet

http://www.webcam-park.de/webcam.html

In Steinheim*-* Grevenhagen hab ich noch eine gefunden die das Eggegebierge zeigt und Richtung Velmerstot ausgerichtet ist

http://www.ruengener.eu/grevenhagen_webcam.html


----------



## Jayesso (15. Dezember 2011)

http://http://www.flugplatz-oerlinghausen.de/index.php?id=6

Auf Oerlinghauser-Teil des Teutos gerichtet.http://http//www.flugplatz-oerlinghausen.de/index.php?id=6


----------



## kris. (15. Dezember 2011)

Marktplatz Detmold   (jaja, kein Wald)

Adlerwarte Berlebeck  (bisschen Wald) 

Nicht ganz OWL, aber ein Muss: Whistler


----------



## chucki_bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Bikepark-Seilbahn Willingen

http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/page/webcam.php

--- nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2011)

ich will da diesen Winter hin! Und ich will mit dem Rad dahin!


----------



## 230691 (16. Dezember 2011)

Na dann darf die hier aber auch nicht fehlen

http://www.bergfex.de/braunlage/webcams/c2231/


----------



## JENSeits (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren mal zum Snowboarden in Braunlage. Jetzt will ich aber das Rad mitnehmen! 
Ich befürchte nur ich müsste hochtragen


----------



## poekelz (4. März 2012)

http://www.kahlewart.de/images/webcam/kw.jpg


----------

